# My Maltese in for surgery to remove kidney stones ...



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

My 8 year old Maltese is going in for surgery next Thursday to remove some kidney stones (too large for him to pass). Has anyone else gone through this surgery with their Maltese?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Ouch!
Wishing a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Aww poor baby. I have no advice, just wanted to say I hope everything goes according to plan and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww poor little guy, I haven't had this happen either but I do hope the surgery goes well and your little guy recovers quickly


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope your baby does well & has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry, I just want to wish him well and a quick recovery


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best wishes for a safe operation and a speedy, painless recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry -- no help on the medical issues -- but I sure do wish for all of the best outcomes. Let us know how Bo' does.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Poor baby, praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry your dear little guy has to go thru surgery. I haven't had an experience with stones nor this type of surgery but praying all goes well for your little boy.
Do you know if these are the oxalate stones?... I have some good info on how to help prevent on these types. They are common in the Bichon and had done some investigating for a friend whose pooch had them in the bladder. I have kept the info handy as it is suspected my Naddie is part Bichon.
Know the prayers are on the way and will continue till we get the report the surgery is over and all is well.

Meant to add to my above post that I visited the "Pets by the Pond" site and it sure did get the tears flowing but what a beautiful tribute to those dear unfortunate little souls!! Thanks for posting and reminding us again that though we have given our babies all the TLC they so deserve... there are far too many others who don't know that luxury and need our loving thought and prayers.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't have experience with that either, but I hope the surgery is over before you know it and everything goes smoothly.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh poor baby! i'm sorry he's going thru this. praying for a successful surger and quick and painless recovery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

No experience with this surgery but I sure hope all goes well for your little guy.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind and supportive words.

To answer the question if it is an oxalate stone(s), I don't know yet. After the surgery, the vet will analyze them and depending on the type they are, will suggest some dietary changes...


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery. Love
linda and snoop


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

No advice here but wishing your little guy all the best through his surgery. Keep us updated!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I will be thinking of you and your little one, let us know how the surgery goes.......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just saw this post & hope things went well. Please keep us updated. Sending prayers & hugs for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Update:

Bo' had his surgery today and all went well. The vet removed 16 stones!

He is resting at home tonight. The vet wants to keep him during the day tomorrow for observation so I will take him back in the morning and pick him up late afternoon tomorrow.

Once the stones are analyzed we may make some diet changes.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad he did so well!


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

No advice medically speaking just good wishes for a quick recovery. Please keep us posted on how everything goes,
Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Update:
> 
> Bo' had his surgery today and all went well. The vet removed 16 stones![/B]


Glad to hear Bo's surgery went well and that he's doing ok.







Wow 16, that's a lot of stones.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No advice on this, sorry, but I'm sure everything will go just fine!







Let us know how everything turns out!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wishing Bo a speedy recovery


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i am glad Bo' feels well and gets to be home at night

16 stones are a lot
poor Bo'


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww, poor little, 16 stones had to hurt. I'm glad his surgery went well and hope his recovery goes well too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww wishing your sweet little man a speedy recovery! What a brave little boy he is!

Please keep us posted on his progress


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Bless your heart Bo. Feel better soon!!


Joy


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad his surgery went well


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Hopefully, the surgery will go well and easily! Thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my...praying he will have a speedy recovery!

ginny


----------

